# CO2 refills in Chicago



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

I just moved to the Chicago area (Oak Park), and I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for places to refill my CO2 cylinder. I've never been terribly successful in google searchs for CO2 refills, so names + addresses of store would be extremely helpful. 

(ps. we should really start some sort of database of LFS's and CO2 refill stores etc in various cities. It would be a giant help for people just entering the hobby)

-Adam


----------



## jaxal (Mar 23, 2004)

I know only one place that you can refill co2

N.F.C Co. Inc (www.nfccompany.com)
2944 N. Leavitt Chicago, IL 60618
773 472 2022


----------

